# Chilly Hilly



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be there. Just completed my registration. If you see a list of states from the entries, Hawaii is me. I just have to figure out where I left my jacket. Aloha.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Me, TOO! At least I plan to. I'm a fair weather chily hilly rider. Last 5 years or so it has been beautiful! Chilly, hilly, but no rain.


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

Unfortunately there's a time trial up in Everett that day; otherwise I'd be there too. It's a really fun route.


----------



## Flounder (Apr 15, 2005)

As of right now both my lovely wife and I will be there. Sould be fun since she grew up on BI


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

me too on the fair weather chilly hilly. I'll tolerate a little rain but nothing extreme. For a short event its pretty tough, what is it about the 2700 ft that make it rough? lack of flat ground? I barely blink at 2K elev rides but i thought chilly was pretty tough.
Had a guy stand to climb on the last hill last year and he collapsed onto his top tube ... cramped


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm most likely in.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Um. I hate to be a jerk, but am I missing something? 25 bucks for a 33-mile ride?

Aren't century rides supposed to be, centuries? I can go ride around bainbridge island any old day... but it might be fun to join you all over there anyway. The snohomish TT doesn't sound very exciting, either...


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree that the TT pry isn't, but it'll be a better warm up for Mason Lake the following week than Chilly Hilly probably would be


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*shrugs* I guess, but that sucker is only 8 miles, innit? Either way.

Hey, you guys are the Phil's team, right? I live in Auburn, that's the coolest bike shop I've found yet in the area.


----------



## guelch27 (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah, we're Phil's team. He's an awesome shop owner. Unfortunately I live over in Bremerton so it's not really too convenient for me to go there most of the time.

8 miles is a pretty weak TT but most of the team will be at it so I figure I may as well go.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'll be there too*

I'll be riding my Vanilla fixie and afterwards will be at a table with information about Cycle Oregon. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

if I do that I will steal your bike.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

ill be there, no one im my typical cadre of riding friends are in town/ able to do it. i acquired a 15 years young davidson over the winter and am debating which bike to ride.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Argentius said:


> Um. I hate to be a jerk, but am I missing something? 25 bucks for a 33-mile ride?
> 
> Aren't century rides supposed to be, centuries? I can go ride around bainbridge island any old day... but it might be fun to join you all over there anyway. The snohomish TT doesn't sound very exciting, either...



You do have a point. It's also a ton of madness. That's why I said most likely.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

For the price you get a free ferry ride; just ride the course a couple times it's open more than long enough. IIRC there's at least some free food.


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

Argentius said:


> Um. I hate to be a jerk, but am I missing something? 25 bucks for a 33-mile ride?
> 
> Like many organized rides its a charity thing but does seem a little steep. Could always bail out and add a Kingston/Poulsbo loop for more miles.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

RetroS said:


> Argentius said:
> 
> 
> > Um. I hate to be a jerk, but am I missing something? 25 bucks for a 33-mile ride?
> ...


----------



## IF2004 (Apr 12, 2005)

I did this a few years ago. A couple of hours after getting off the boat I was on my way back to Seattle asking myself - "why did I just pay $25 for a ferry ride?". Someone needs to explain to draw of this event.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

IF2004 said:


> I did this a few years ago. A couple of hours after getting off the boat I was on my way back to Seattle asking myself - "why did I just pay $25 for a ferry ride?". Someone needs to explain to draw of this event.



The draw for me is the justification for bringing a bike on the trip. Otherwise, I am just going to see my new house and sign a bunch of papers.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be there. It's been many years since I've done that ride. The appeal for me is just doing a ride with lots of others. I'll be there with an old riding buddy that I haven't been on the bike with for, well, the last time I did it was with him. I'm also dragging some of my coworkers up the hills. 

They all ask me "is it very hilly?" Hmm, not sure how to answer that one... "Yes?"


----------



## RetroS (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a link for a slightly different route as done by a local shop. Its the Hilly Hilly and hits a few more hills. 
http://www.squeakywheels.org/images/rides/Hilly Hilly.htm


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

RetroS said:


> Here's a link for a slightly different route as done by a local shop. Its the Hilly Hilly and hits a few more hills.
> http://www.squeakywheels.org/images/rides/Hilly Hilly.htm



Toe Jam Hill...... I remember my second ride ever on my Campy SGR clipless pedals around 1989. Damn, they were hard to get out of. A little too hard. Ouch.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

if we have another day like today next sunday i will be there

I WORE SHORTS TODAY!!!!


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

kreger said:


> if we have another day like today next sunday i will be there
> 
> I WORE SHORTS TODAY!!!!



Weather.com predicts rain and snow showers with a high of 45 degrees (checked last night) for the 25th. I am bringing a jacket. Got my packet in the mail yesterday, getting psyched. I wonder if any other riders from Hawaii will be there? I am probably the dumb one.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Well, I am registered for the Chilly Hilly. It will be my first ever organized bike riding event. I will be there with my much more experienced nephew. I have run several organized events on foot, but none recently. 
Since I will be carrying about 40 lb's of handicap I will be happy to just successfully finish. I didn't ride much this winter but have been pushing my training regimen the last week or so. Today nephew and I ferried from Pt Defiance and logged 28 miles up and back the West side of Vashon. He has previously done the CH and declared us ready. 
This should be a real adventure. 


Have any of you guys encountered Burma Road at the north end of Vashon's west side? That is the steepest hill I have ever walked up with a bike!!!


----------



## KobaltBlau (Sep 26, 2004)

*Riding Fixed*



PdxMark said:


> I'll be riding my Vanilla fixie and afterwards will be at a table with information about Cycle Oregon. Stop by and say hello.


PdxMark, have you done this ride fixed before? My everyday fixed gear is in much better working order than my old road bike, but I'm trying to get an idea for whether I could pull it ok. My normal commute goes up lynn out of montlake, and also goes up the switchbacks on lake washington boulevard east of madison, and those hills are both fine.

edit: btw, this message is meant for anyone who has ridden this ride fixed or has ideas! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

so now its starting to look like the "Chilly, windy and rainy Hilly" ... time to really weigh the alternatives. Do the 2 hour training ride while watching the ToC or go ride in the rain? It will be a late afternoon call for me today


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

bigbill - if i do it ill be wearing this under all the other layers.










itll be a morning decsion for me. i need to fry's, could tie them together. where is the east side day of sign up booth?


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

kreger said:


> where is the east side day of sign up booth?


"Seattle: Day-of-ride packet pickup and day-of-ride registration is on Alaskan Way opposite the Coleman Ferry Terminal. Open 7:00 a.m. to 10:30 a.m."


As shown on the event registration page:
http://www.cascade.org/EandR/chilly/CH_Registration.cfm

I will on the maiden voyage of an early 90's Trek rebuild and my first organized cycling event. It will be an adventure


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Travis said:


> so now its starting to look like the "Chilly, windy and rainy Hilly" ... time to really weigh the alternatives. Do the 2 hour training ride while watching the ToC or go ride in the rain? It will be a late afternoon call for me today


I brought my bike with me from Hawaii.... It is assembled and sitting next to me as I type. I am riding it. After doing the 97 version of the STP and riding in Hawaiian monsoons, I fear no weather.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

just made my mind up, going rain or shine, wind or thunderstorm. Better than sitting on the couch watching golf  not to say I'm not recording the ToC to watch later


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

*pictures on commuting forum*

nmnmnm


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I saw someone in a RBR jersey on the ride and it reminded me to check out this forum a bit more often. Anyway, thought I'd post some photos of the ferry and caked mud that everyone on the ride had to endure (after just a 30 mile ride it looked like we had been through a cross race. Thank god I bought cheap plastic fenders before the ride). I have to say that the sight of so many cyclists simultaneously boarding a ferry is pretty crazy.


----------

